# Bash at the Beach V, soundless.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well folks I can't find any band willing to freeze their fingers off sooooo, it'll be a no band event.
Looking forward to seeing everyone again.
If you folks have room in your trucks please bring down some firewood, planning on having a burn barrel going.

PS Mrs. Wilber will be joining us this year, she has just had back surgery so don't give her a big pat on the back.

PPS The weather is looking pretty good for some Trout fishing, bring on the Specks.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Don't know if we'll see you Friday... but we'll certainly be by on Saturday. What time are you planning to kick-start the bash?

Jim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'll be in party mode about 3:00, but folks usually star drifting in around 4:00. Let the games begin.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

So, is this bash open to anyone? I was thinking that since I live about half a mile from Charlies Trailer Park, I may stop in and meet some of ya'll. 


Mike


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe one more?

Trying to work it out, not sure at this point.

Hope to at least make it by Saturday afternoon/evening for a bit.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The bash started as an open event to give Pier and Surf folks a chance to meet in person the folks they chat on-line with. I made some friendships the each Bash that will last a lifetime.

Sooooo, come one come all, it'll be a hoot.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Fyi*

The *hotel that was offering discounted rooms is no longer doing that*. Had to reserve your room one month PRIOR... Oh well, that sucks...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I put off doing my reservations as well. Looks like the Mariner (the one right down the beach road I stayed at least year) is all booked up. Never seen any place down there booked up in winter...

Never fear, the Days Inn on the beach road across from the monument is still open and has rooms for $45/night. I just booked through Expedia.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Last minute changes and I have to miss this one !! Have to be in Georgia Monday for court so I have to work this weekend to make that happen !! Been waitin on this for two years can't postpone it now . Jeep was already loaded for the bash and planned on headin down saturday mornin . Aint life grand !! I was looking forward to monkey on a stick too !!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I put off doing my reservations as well. Looks like the Mariner (the one right down the beach road I stayed at least year) is all booked up. Never seen any place down there booked up in winter...
> 
> Never fear, the Days Inn on the beach road across from the monument is still open and has rooms for $45/night. I just booked through Expedia.




After party @ fleas...bring on the lot lizards,midgets and potato shooter!!!

towels are extra.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Heading down first thing in the morning. We'll see you all on Saturday night if not on the beaches...

Jim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber,finally got a "dd" designated driver.. Miss Jody says she's gonna cook up a couple of things ta bring.. Tater's coming as well,see ya there...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Let the games begin. Off to BJs this am to get Taters Hot dogs. Picking up the Mayor at noon and head'n for the RITZ. The food scene is looking good, t-shirts will be in today and all I have left to do is load all my crap in the truck.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber,

Be down about mid mornin' on Saturday.....not on the misses good side this weekend, thus she says I can go, but gotta take the Accord...

..so looks like I's stayin put by the Ritz.
Will prolly jus' bring my trout tackle.
C'Yall there.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Al.....Should be some decent troutin iffn the winds layoff .....tryin to decide whether to bring a case of sodas or beer for the event ...the R


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time! envy you all, even tho it would probably be a little cold for me -- bbbrrr.
just read on another site that stripers are being landed in buxton & avon
good fishing to ya!:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Al.....Should be some decent troutin iffn the winds layoff .....tryin to decide whether to bring a case of sodas or beer for the event ...the R


gonna stick with mainly sodas...primarily a day trip...or momma will have my hide!!!!

bring on em specs and that rogue 40 inch sissy fish on our trout gear

Gonna be fun seein' you and the guys,,,ton of catchin up ta do...

Heard we might get a guest appearence from a ghost from the past KDH -get2gether....hide yer women and chil'ren...the pirate of Rodanthe is in town...aarrrrr


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

daum...makes me wish I had the rascal scooter-oxygen-polident concession if that ole phart shows....the R


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

y'all have fun... doesn't look like my brother and I can make it this time... Hey Al, represent the A/C well in our absent.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> sounds like you guys are gonna have a great time! envy you all, even tho it would probably be a little cold for me -- bbbrrr.
> just read on another site that stripers are being landed in buxton & avon
> good fishing to ya!:fishing:


 Actually thier catching about 18 or so mi from the Ritz...  Oh,heard about a 42lber caught on the catwalk!!

Tater and I gonna do some feeshin for we head to da Ritz...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that would be closer then -- goodO! -- go get em guys!:fishing:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well looks like me and the Bunker dog are gonna sneak down for a day trip. Gotta at least stop in and say hi...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This don't get yer blood perculating,ya just don't like striper feesh'n then... 

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11922


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tried ta sneek out @ 6am...

Wife was a hacking a lung....and wanted some water and medicine...


jus couldn't do it.

Sorry fellas, gotta take care of momma.

Have fun and catchem up...may still have a chance for this evening.:redface:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

good hubby NS4D!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

One thing I can tell the "Asian Connection" (sorry ya'll couldn't make it) and anyone else that couldn't make it,we had a h*ll of a time and lots of feesh around..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> One thing I can tell the "Asian Connection" (sorry ya'll couldn't make it) and anyone else that couldn't make it,we had a h*ll of a time and lots of feesh around..


yeah rub it in....but the wife was well enuff ta spend money @ the mall:redface:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

already got the fish last nite DD. .. just had to be back for HER BD party today.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Many thanks to Wiber and his understanding "organization" for throwin' P&S's #1 event......Ya'll are the best!....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Many thanks to Wiber and his understanding "organization" for throwin' P&S's #1 event......Ya'll are the best!....the R


Yep was a great time and a couple of first for me.
1. Bringing the pup, Bunker had a great time.
2. Remembering every thing that happened the next morning...


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Really sorry I wasn't there, it sounds like you guys had a great time. I won't miss next year if you do it again.

CDog, Bunker is a super cool name for a fishing pal, my buddy Chester is gettin a little too old to make the trip now, makes me really sad to see him at the door when I load up knowing he wants to go. He gets so excited when I pull the cooler off the truck when I get home, he always wants to lick any fish that I pull out. 

He is usually dissapointed that the cooler is empty. :redface:

Walt


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

WALT D. said:


> Really sorry I wasn't there, it sounds like you guys had a great time. I won't miss next year if you do it again.
> 
> CDog, Bunker is a super cool name for a fishing pal, my buddy Chester is gettin a little too old to make the trip now, makes me really sad to see him at the door when I load up knowing he wants to go. He gets so excited when I pull the cooler off the truck when I get home, he always wants to lick any fish that I pull out.
> 
> ...


Walt, Bunker isn't as in to the beach thing as I thought he would be. He usally plays a lil when we first get there and then he is ready to get back in the truck. Brought him out to see the striper and he was more interested in the guy that stopped to look at the fish than the fish itself...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Just tell Bunker he has 23 months to shape-up or you know where you can find him a new owner .......to his credit though,I've never seen a 76lb lab that sits-up like him.I told my Tyson about that and he just rolled over and snorted;he'd rather stare the food down.And he ain't about to get in the water either....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Lol


----------

